# Plex disponible sur Apple Store



## philboo (3 Novembre 2015)

L'application native Plex est disponible sur l'Apple store. L'interface est très soignée et la diffusion super fluide. Un conseil positionnez les paramètres vidéo sur 1080 p sans limite pour laisser l'Apple tu décodé les flux.


----------



## darthmamour (3 Novembre 2015)

bonjour, es tu sur que l'apple tv peux decoder les mov stockés sur un nas?


----------

